# Best way to install Software without Internet



## steve_s (Feb 7, 2010)

New to the forum, used FreeBSD many years ago, wanted to give it a run again.

Installed, with XFCE4, using the DVD iso.

But there are a few things I'd like to install that I either missed on the initial install or need for another package.

What is the best way to do this without an Internet connection?  FreeBSD hates my usb wireless, but that is probably another threads worth...

I've tried installing a few things from source, but even with a handful of years worth of using Linux (not Unix) I still am terrible at it; missing this, error that, etc.

But I digress, so I'll ask again: what is the best way to install programs without an internet connection?  From the DVD (is that possible?)?  Or another preferred way?  Please advise...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 7, 2010)

See similar discussion for tips.


----------



## steve_s (Feb 7, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> See similar discussion for tips.



Thank you, sir.  Appreciate the prompt reply.



> Hmm, I am in exactly the same boat and it is a right pain... There are some choices...
> 
> 1) Download the WHOLE packages collection from a pc that is online, and then mount that in a hard drive and do pkg_add so you are installing offline. This is a bit extreme...
> 
> ...



So, say for example I follow option number three as the previous poster seemed to.  Once I have all the dependencies downloaded and placed on a flash drive on in a file on the hard drive, what is the best way to install them?  I'm not installing from source at that point, right?  What is the ports command that would direct to that file rather than to online?

I understand that pkg_add can be directed to file...is this what I should do?  Or is it a different command?


----------



## tangram (Feb 7, 2010)

steve_s said:
			
		

> But I digress, so I'll ask again: what is the best way to install programs without an internet connection?  From the DVD (is that possible?)?  Or another preferred way?  Please advise...



Mount the DVD, change to directory containing the packages and issue [cmd=]pkg_add[/cmd].


----------



## tangram (Feb 7, 2010)

steve_s said:
			
		

> So, say for example I follow option number three as the previous poster seemed to.  Once I have all the dependencies downloaded and placed on a flash drive on in a file on the hard drive, what is the best way to install them?  I'm not installing from source at that point, right?  What is the ports command that would direct to that file rather than to online?
> 
> I understand that pkg_add can be directed to file...is this what I should do?  Or is it a different command?



Either use packages or ports. Don't mix packages and ports else you'll run into problems sooner or latter.

Read up on Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports as it will help you understand how to use third party applications on FreeBSD.


----------



## steve_s (Feb 8, 2010)

tangram said:
			
		

> Mount the DVD, change to directory containing the packages and issue [cmd=]pkg_add[/cmd].



Thanks, Tangram!  Appreciate the feedback...


----------



## steve_s (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, in another thread I'm working on the wifi, so hopefully we can get that cooking.

As far as getting this going without internet, I have a linux laptop with ftp sitting in my lap...I run the port install on freebsd, it yells at me and says manually get the file and put it in /usr/ports/distfiles.  I then run the ftp, get the file, put it on a flash drive, unplug the flash drive from the laptop, mount it in freebsd, copy the file over to /usr then make install clean again.  

Oops, your missing the blah, blah file; manually download it and then do it again, so I do it again. 

One step at a time but it works for now.  I've got a nice XFCE install with gmplayer, xmms and some eyecandy on there, using this method.:h Thanks for the help all...


----------

